# Dances with family...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious, does anyone here dance with their missus/kids? :scratchhead:

Or is this a new generation thing? Had a great time with our friends over tonight, showing off some rather sensual moves with wifey even, and it was also so adorable for all of us watching our toddler going wild too lol (she not only headbangs, she dances, LOVES music it seems) haha

She really joins the party, I really can't ask for a better kid. As for wifey, wish we can have more of these fun nights instead of routines. So, who else enjoys times such as this?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I love music and love to dance. It's fun. My girls will join in but not my son or my husband. I married someone that doesn't dance.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We do! ALOT of laughing and dancing and singing..... our house is just fun! Wii dance is fun too! We have older daughters living with us, (we each have a 23 year old still in school), plus the 7 yr old grand daughter, and our 2 yrl old grand daughter comes over a couple times a week.... we have alot of good times here. I love it! 

We also implemented Open House every Sunday. Since all our kids are in their 20's (5 that are local), different work schedules, etc... I cook something in the crock pot and the kids and their SO's and babies come by and hang out. It's not mandatory to "go to Mom's".... but they come every week!  Gotta love when good ideas work out!!! We even had to cancel our Sunday a few times, and the kids all came over and cooked dinner and hung out without us! Love it!


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

For the first few years of my relationship with my wife, she thought I was an absolute "doesn't dance" kinda guy, even though I had told her about me busting a groove plenty in my younger years. Thing is, I don't "disco" I learned to waltz, two-step and jitterbug/jive.... first rule of dancing I was taught is that if you cannot hold a record flat between your stomachs, you are too far apart..... a little later that was polished into "grab her left boob under your right arm, put your right leg firmly forward and she will follow you anywhere" 

In my time of polishing up the old school dancing, I got pretty damn good at it, and really loved it, but could never adjust to disco..... my wife found out what a two step was on the night of our wedding and was blown away, even though she can't learn to follow and wants to lead all the time.... so we still don't really dance.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love Music, addicted to it, have muscians in my family, but the dancing thing was never something I did too much -at least out in public, I never knew the steps, never learned. But in the privacy of my own home, to crank up the tunes and act a little crazy, dancing with a baby in my arms, or holding on to my daughter's hands and twirling each other around, it is great fun and makes us both smile & laugth from ear to ear. We need to do it more. 

The only time me & my husband really danced was at my own Wedding -and seemed to not worry about what anyone thought, and the crazy part was , I danced to alot of heavy metal tunes, not exactly the norm, but it is what I liked. Had a blast, I spent so much time dancing, I was ignoring my guests.


----------

